# 07 brute seat spring?



## badbrad (Oct 9, 2011)

Just bought the thing and the spring is gone, ordered one but cant figure it out. Can someone plz post a pic for me? thx


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here you go sir....hope it helps

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dang son you are quick. lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Lmao! I try bud.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

badbrad said:


> Just bought the thing and the spring is gone, ordered one but cant figure it out. Can someone plz post a pic for me? thx


How much was the spring from kawi, just noticed mine is gone. Musta fallen off when a was cleaning the seat

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## badbrad (Oct 9, 2011)

it was only like 5 bucks from babbits online thx a bunch guys


----------



## Kaleb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for that pic


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, its a few months old, but no prob :bigok:


----------

